# Truckload of logs upstate NY prices



## rmagill (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been buying a truckload of logs from a local trucking company for the last 3 seasons. (Binghamton NY area) I buck and split it and it lasts a season in my OWB. Good hardwood. I pay $600 for the truckload that usually yields about 6 cords. Do any of the other folks on this board near me have any idea if the price is a good deal?

Thanks


----------



## weimedog (Mar 29, 2011)

That was a good price two years ago....my bet is that's still good. The local guy here who used to deliver to my neighbors went to work for the county! (I have my own supply of my farm)


----------



## rhizando (Mar 29, 2011)

I just paid 600 last week for about 6-7 cords. Not sure if its a good price, but that's what I have been seeing.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm bout 100 miles NE of you, $100 a cord for log length has been the going rate here for the last couple of years.


----------



## Clarkbug (Mar 29, 2011)

I would agree that the price is about right. I know of one guy that sells a tri-axle load for $525, and another that sells 6 cord for $600, or if you buy 12 cord at once, its $1100. All of this is log length, not processed.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 29, 2011)

wheeew that sounds steep, for a product that the loggers only pay about 10-15 bucks a cord to the landowner. I was at my buddies log yard the other day and he had just gotten a triaxle load with a pup trailer and the trucker, who I know, said he only gets about 225 bucks for trucking. 
I will ask my buddy to talk to a couple of the locals and see what he could get a load for.


----------



## Will_C (Mar 29, 2011)

I am about 30 miles west of Binghamton and that sounds just about right for this area. My brother hauls equipment for a logger, and he trades his hauling for loads of logs- I think he figures about $500 of trucking work for a load-but he takes the loads whenever the logger is working close by and can get cheaper trucking.

Will


----------



## stihl waters (Mar 29, 2011)

dave_dj1 said:


> wheeew that sounds steep, for a product that the loggers only pay about 10-15 bucks a cord to the landowner. I was at my buddies log yard the other day and he had just gotten a triaxle load with a pup trailer and the trucker, who I know, said he only gets about 225 bucks for trucking.
> I will ask my buddy to talk to a couple of the locals and see what he could get a load for.
> 
> $30 a cord to have it fell & cut to length,$20 to have it hauled out of the woods,$20 for trucking plus the $10-15 for stumpage. no one in the wood business is getting rich !


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah, when you spell it out like that it does seem reasonable!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 30, 2011)

rmagill said:


> I have been buying a truckload of logs from a local trucking company for the last 3 seasons. (Binghamton NY area) I buck and split it and it lasts a season in my OWB. Good hardwood. I pay $600 for the truckload that usually yields about 6 cords. Do any of the other folks on this board near me have any idea if the price is a good deal?
> 
> Thanks



Where are you in the Binghamton area? My tree company services all of Broome and parts of Tioga. We're always looking to sell excess wood from our tree jobs for cheap. If you're not out of the way we normally only charge $75 for a load from our chip truck. About 2 cords worth.


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 30, 2011)

*Cha Ching*

Or is it all pine or willow :msp_unsure:

Brian


----------



## trax (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a fair price

Blazin where you locacted 100 mi NE of Binghamton ?


----------



## Blazin (Mar 30, 2011)

trax said:


> Sounds like a fair price
> 
> Blazin where you locacted 100 mi NE of Binghamton ?


 
Johnstown area.


----------



## war-wagon (Mar 30, 2011)

price sounds about right for the finger lakes area. still too rich for my blood sweat and tears so i hump it all out of my own woods for free. gad bless the OWB, last two years heating bill has been the sum of bar and chain oil... we wont count the sticker price of the 441 Magnum :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rmagill (Mar 30, 2011)

I am in the castle creek area. Exit 7 off of I81. About 10 miles north of Binghamton.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 30, 2011)

kyle1! said:


> Or is it all pine or willow :msp_unsure:
> 
> Brian


 
Only the highest grade willow on the market. lol No, the $75 is my hardwood prices, usually $50 for Silver Maple or Poplar. Pine, spruce, willow, boxelder and the like I give away if someone wants it. Price isn't really fixed either, depends where you are in proximity to my jobsite, whether you'll take monster chunks and logs, if you take anything, etc. I'm generally pretty loose with my pricing. This isn't a money maker for me, I mainly just want it off the truck and try to recoup a little of my fuel expenses in the process. If you're close enough and don't cause me hassles, you get good deals on the wood.


----------



## trax (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm northeast of Albany in Rensselaer Co


----------



## kyle1! (Mar 30, 2011)

*How could you go wrong with those prices*



Blakesmaster said:


> Only the highest grade willow on the market. lol No, the $75 is my hardwood prices, usually $50 for Silver Maple or Poplar. Pine, spruce, willow, boxelder and the like I give away if someone wants it.


 
If I lived in your area I would be all over that deal  I know cutting wood down is fun but to have the pieces dropped at your door would be less work.

Brian


----------



## Woobie (Mar 30, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Only the highest grade willow on the market. lol No, the $75 is my hardwood prices, usually $50 for Silver Maple or Poplar. Pine, spruce, willow, boxelder and the like I give away if someone wants it.


 
If yer ever in So. Madison County doing job hit me up I'll take bout anything for those prices!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 22, 2011)

$75 is about the going rate round here.

I'm 50 miles South of Rochester.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Apr 22, 2011)

Saw a sign today for $700 a triaxle for 7-8 cords....


----------



## Powgue (Aug 25, 2015)

Blakesmaster said:


> Where are you in the Binghamton area? My tree company services all of Broome and parts of Tioga. We're always looking to sell excess wood from our tree jobs for cheap. If you're not out of the way we normally only charge $75 for a load from our chip truck. About 2 cords worth.


Blake's master how would I contact you to inquire about a wood delivery?


----------



## Marine5068 (Aug 26, 2015)

Our double trailer load for hardwood firewood logs is $1100. Around 7 cords.
That's the going rate in Ontario


----------



## Marshy (Aug 26, 2015)

$100/cord is still the going rate. $1100/7 cord is expensive, ouch.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> $100/cord is still the going rate. $1100/7 cord is expensive, ouch.



We are at $1400 a load. Usually get around 9-10 cords on the truck.


----------



## Marshy (Aug 26, 2015)

Same here, 6-7 cord max.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 27, 2015)

Not, NY, MI here.

I bought my last load of logs I hope to every have to_ buy...._

One of the local tree companies sells a truck load for $250 delivered. All logs. The first one I purchased netted me around 3.3 full cords. I have 2 sitting in the turnaround to be processed this winter. 

Other than that, split prices range between $50 per face up to $250.


----------



## colin.p (Aug 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> $100/cord is still the going rate. $1100/7 cord is expensive, ouch.


That's in our dollars. according to Dan Ackroyd (in Canadian Bacon) $1000 Canadian is $10 American.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 28, 2015)

I got about 10 cords of mostly cottonwood tree tops, 8" to 12" dia, in 9' lengths for $400. That's three bunk loads on a flatbed truck picker. Next year I promised him $420 for the same load. Most of it was dry enough to cut to length, split, and burn or sell immediately. Here's the dropped load:



All but two truckloads are now cut to length, split, bundled, and sold for campfires.


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 28, 2015)

Just paid $750 for a tri-axle load in central MA. Get about 6.5 cords out of it.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 28, 2015)

rmihalek said:


> Just paid $750 for a tri-axle load in central MA. Get about 6.5 cords out of it.


Looks like I did very well. But, remember that eastern cottonwood is not a fuel wood in the same league as ash, oak, hard maple, hickory, locust, red elm, etc. I bought dry cottonwood, and it works very well for campfires. Your price actually seems very good.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 28, 2015)

I didn't realize I had so many forum neighbors. I'm in Owego in Tioga county about 22 miles west of Binghamton. I just get my wood off the farm. The electric company did me a good turn last April by dropping a bunch of trees that interfered with the power lines. Neighbors were glad I was willing to take it. Lots of hardwood made the wood pile from that adventure.


----------



## c5rulz (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I gave my logger buddies Honeycrisp apples I grow. (They are really good apples) On this day, a pan of brownies for this load. 

As far as the trucking, I ran a Cat 277 skid steer for 7 hours as a trade for the hauling.


----------

